
I am done with Google Chrome - stinger
Google Chrome is equivalent to IE to me now. It does things which don&#x27;t make any sense. One of my latest frustration is the auto-translate feature.<p>This text:<p>Click and hold a bar below to delay its respective bus. Note how even a short delay causes the buses to bunch together after a while.
Hover over a stop to see its history. The area of the curve is cumulative wait time. Bunching makes the area grow.<p>Gets auto translated to:<p>Click and hold a bar below to delay su respectivo bus. Note que incluso a short delay causes the buses to bunch juntos después de a while.
Hover over una parada to see su historia. The area of the curve is cumulative tiempo de espera. Bunching hace que el área grow.<p>I have tried to set the language setting to both ON&#x2F;OFF for the &quot;offer to translate&quot; option.<p>There are some &quot;full english&quot; websites where the &quot;translating&quot; widget would keep spinning and blocking functionality on the UI. The only language I have configured in the browser is &quot;English&quot;.<p>Google Chrome is dead to me.
======
kolev
Chrome suffers from gluttony. I need to restart it 10-15 times a day as it
starts using gigabytes of memory. When I have 10-15 tabs open, my MacBook Air
fan is always on. Safari is the best. For tabs with the same URLs, it uses
times less memory and CPU. I've used FirefoxDeveloperEdition for a while and I
still prefer it over Chrome. I only got mad once as One-Tab data file (a
single JSON) got wiped out, and a few thousand links disappeared from this
universe forever with no way to restore it. Then I spent the last four months
using Chrome and I'm going back to Firefox, which has the best balance of
features and gluttony. I really had a much higher opinion about Google's
engineering talent, but the growing pile of crap that Chrome is becoming is
starting to stink beyond tolerance.

------
b0o
I just wanted to say that I've never had this problem before, but the problems
I do have with chrome are what people such as sophos has such as: the flash
player crashing, certain webpages "memory hogging". I use both Google's chrome
and chrome copy that uses less memory and is generally much better for
watching flash videos while still compatible with adblock, and other chrome
extensions.

The new bookmark UI really bugs me though, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.

------
maxharris
I switched to Safari because my battery lasts far, far longer this way.

The only time I use Chrome is for the occasional site that still requires
Flash. But that's getting rarer each month...

------
Sophos
They ruined chrome: auto translate crap.., tabs are getting to damn high CPU,
flash players crash the browser sometimes and many more "great features"

------
frickingyc
use mozilla firefox instead

wait was that english hahahahahahaha

~~~
stinger
yup....have been a firefox fan for a while. I generally use chrome for some
extensions that are not available on other browsers like postman, zenmate,
etc.

anyways...i have found non-chrome replacements for them.

